
With Bitcoin Sinking, Crypto Miners Just Keep Mining - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-16/with-bitcoin-sinking-cryptocurrency-miners-just-dig-deeper
======
api
I've read that some mining is done at a loss because it's a way of laundering
money or exfiltrating money from countries with capital controls. Most large
scale money laundering or exfiltration schemes are costly. A 20%+ before tax
haircut is common, and then you usually have to pay taxes unless you want to
go down like Al Capone. It's the cost of doing business.

